# فكرة عمل الـ pulse jet engine



## م المصري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هذا النوع من المحركات هو أقدم نوع من المحركات النفاثة وأبسطها 
و هو نوعان نوع على شكل U ولا يحتوي علي صمامات 
و النوع الثاني خطي ويحتوي على صمام

و تتلخص فكرته في الاتي : 

أن الهواء يدخل مع الفتحتين 

ثم يختلط بالوقود وينفجر عن طريق المشعل .

عند الإنفجار تتولد طاقة دفع .











و الان مع بعض الصور الحيه و التوضيحية للمحرك 












































و هذه مقطاع فيديو للمحرك 

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/ZSartell/HugeHLRun1.wmv

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/ZSartell/HugeHLRun2.wmv

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/ZSarte...ePJGoKart5.wmv

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/ZSarte...ePJGoKart6.wmv


دمت بود 

و في امان الله 

​


----------



## حسام عيد (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا م المصري


----------



## م المصري (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مرور كريم ... مهندس حسام عيد 
دمت بود


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير ا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فادي محمد إسماعيل (17 مايو 2008)

شرح سلس وعملي وواضح
مشكور


----------



## محمد ادم (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الغباشى (8 أغسطس 2008)

كيف يدخل الهواء اثناء التشغيل


----------



## مصطفي ابو السعود (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طحنون بن راشد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور على هذا الشرح


----------



## elmalwany (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## انين الاقصى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير يا اخي الطيب


----------



## الموسوي احمد (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## msejet (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك لتوضيح هذة الفكرة


----------



## عيسى-1 (4 أبريل 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------

